# Jason costume upgrade!



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Just about every Halloween I play Jason in the yard. I scare people every year and its the BEST. 
Costuming is something I do a LOT of, Star Wars mostly, and with that I find myself at a lot of conventions. I wanted to have a few other non-Star Wars costumes and the first on my plate was a upgrade on Jason. I looked around for a new mask, but it was more than I could spend right now. So, I upgraded what I had and it came out GREAT!!!










Yes, this the same 15 year old (could be older!) mask. More holes, new straping, and paint.










Added a ripped up sweat shirt and old jeans.... new Jason!










I worn this all day at AdventureCon in Knoxville and it was a hit! Still plan to chance my head covering, don't know just yet what that will be.

Oh, and the knife is made from foamcore board. I found that trick on the forums here somewhere.  :voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks really good!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree! love it! the machette looks better then the ax. great job!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

I likie much better then the old... The machete is definitely better than the axe. The weathered mask looks great!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to post this so I figured I would put it in this older thread.

Today I did a little photoshoot with Jason! I wanted a few pictures with me in costume before I moved the Undertaker's Shack to the front. Had a nice fall day so I suited up, got my camera out and well... to the pictures!



















I enjoy black and white photos so played in Photoshop a bit. I thought this looked really COOL!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You know what would look great? it's a small detail, but some thick leather work gloves (stiff leather, not the sueded ones) in a light color would accentuate the weapon in your hand and make your hands look big & menacing. Plus, you could wear them during the year....
Great costume.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I dig the upgrades, you've got a really cool Jason look going. I used to scare TOTers in my Jason rig. I have a mask I bought Halloween 1989, that I upgraded over the years also. You should zip a mannequin up in a sleeping bag and smash it into a tree as part of your act.

Remember the movie where Jason comes out of the water...I think it was the one with the telekinetic girl... and his deterioration had reached the point where his spine and some ribs were partially exposed? I always wanted to make a jacket prosthetic for that.

Awesome costume, have fun with it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey love the gitup great job expecially like the palstic wrapped body (do you have on in my wife's size???)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantistic looking! You're going to make someone pee themselves for sure.


----------

